# Halqrius's ZBLL Progression



## Halqrius (Jan 20, 2022)

I'm hoping this will help keep me on track.
I'm using anki to introduce algs to me, as well as to help review a little. I'm learning 3 algs a day, until I know all of the cases for a COLL, then I'm going to spend a couple of days making sure those algs are in my memory. I'm also going to use Tao Yu's alg trainer as my main way to practice the algs.
As of writing this, I'm learning all of the T1 cases and know about 2/3 of them (I say about, because there are some mirrors that I know but anki hasn't shown me them yet).
I know that learning algs won't help me get faster. I'm just doing this because I like to test my memory and it'll be a fun flex if I ever finish it.


----------



## Halqrius (Jan 27, 2022)

Recently finished learning all of the T2 cases. I'm still slow on the recall for a few of them, but that makes me 5% of the way there!


----------



## Halqrius (Feb 5, 2022)

I took a bit of a break, but I have all of the T3 cases memorised now.


----------



## Puzzlerr (Feb 11, 2022)

what is anki?


----------



## Halqrius (Feb 16, 2022)

Puzzlerr said:


> what is anki?


It's just a flashcard program. It shows you the cards based on how often you get them right, so you spend more time practising the cards you aren't good at and less time practising the cards you're good at. This also helps for long term memory, since the amount of time between when you see a specific card will slowly get longer and longer.
It's used a lot for large amounts of simple information (names of the bones in the body, countries and capitals of the world, etc), but it's possible to change the settings to work for algorithms.


----------



## Halqrius (Feb 16, 2022)

I've decided to slow down with this, since I'm struggling to remember which algs go with which cases. I also have other things that I want to focus on in life more, such as school and learning to steno.
I'll still be reviewing already learned cards daily, but I won't be learning new cases as often.


----------



## Puzzlerr (Feb 16, 2022)

Halqrius said:


> It's just a flashcard program. It shows you the cards based on how often you get them right, so you spend more time practising the cards you aren't good at and less time practising the cards you're good at. This also helps for long term memory, since the amount of time between when you see a specific card will slowly get longer and longer.
> It's used a lot for large amounts of simple information (names of the bones in the body, countries and capitals of the world, etc), but it's possible to change the settings to work for algorithms.


oh cool, can i have a link?


----------



## Halqrius (Feb 17, 2022)

Puzzlerr said:


> oh cool, can i have a link?


Anki download
ZBLL deck
I'm not sure if I'll be able to help with importing the deck to anki, but mine just automatically opened with anki when I downloaded, so I imagine it'll be a fairly easy process.
Also, if you plan to use the ZBLL deck, I suggest just using the settings mentioned in the link to the deck. It also has 2 cards for each ZBLL (one for 2H and one for OH), so you may want to suspend every other card by going into browse and rightclicking the cards you want to suspend. You can also suspend the cases you don't want to learn yet, like the sune cases for example.
Anki is super customizable, so it can be pretty intimidating lol


----------

